# Shama and the tomatoes



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama seems to be feeling better today (she was spayed and had two baby teeth pulled on Monday), so I had her outside (on a leash anchored to a post so she wouldn't run/jump) while I was fertilizing my tomatoes (eight plants growing out of four straw bales, in case you're wondering). Here are two photos for you. (You have to look hard to find her in the second photo.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute! Glad to hear she's feeling so much better!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So cute!!! Good to see Shama is recovering quickly! Nothing like home grown tomatoes! 😋


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad she is feeling better. Yum- home grown tomatoes!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your plants look huge next to Shama! Glad she is feeling good after her spay.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hahahahahah she is a tomato girl. She's great to be a model of tomatoes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Those are huge tomato plants! I've never seen them grown that way. Shama isn't going to let anyone steal Mom's tomatoes.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

PaulineMi said:


> Those are huge tomato plants! I've never seen them grown that way. Shama isn't going to let anyone steal Mom's tomatoes.


I pinch off the suckers in order to have one main stem growing vertically, then I tie the plant to the lattice so that it grows straight up. In theory, I'll have fewer but larger tomatoes this way.


----------

